# اقوى كورس ف تصميم وتنفيذ الطرق



## zhraa alhasany (11 سبتمبر 2012)

احترف تصميم وتنفيذ الطرق وتعلم اقوى برامج التصميم الهندسى للطرق ف العالم العربى برنامج 73D مع امهر مصممى الطرق وتعلم تصميم SHOP drawing الخاص بالطرق 
لفترة محدودة خصم 50 % ع سعر الكورس 
بدلا من 2000 # 1000 g 

للحجز والاستعلام برجــــــــــاء الاتصال ع 01005295421 / 33839414



​


----------

